# Have a try to print your brand or t-shirts with rhinestone transfers



## Crystalchloe (Apr 10, 2015)

In this forum , I found a lot of friends caring about the printing things for T-shirts. some of them got a problems of the ink print is easily mixed colors, so I'd like to share some rhinestone heat transfers motifs for you.

If you love to wear and design one of a kind and handmade designed tees and shirts, iron on transfer is a great technique to create one. It is indeed a good feeling if you have the knowledge and skills to make unique prints and designs on fabric.


----------

